# Verdi's "Messa da Requeim" and Dvořák's "Stabat Mater"



## SenaJurinac

Hello everybody,

Two fine recordings can be watched online in the "Mediatheque" of Franco-German ARTE TV channel:

1) Verdi's "Messa da Requeim" from the "Old Opera" in Frankfurt/Main, performed by the hr Symphony Orchestra, ther MDR Radio Chorus, soloists Erika Grimaldi (Soprano), Violeta Urmana (Mezzosoprano), Saimir Pirgu (Tenor) and Carlo Colombara (Bass), conducted by Andrés Orozco-Estrada:

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/075399-033-A/messa-da-requiem-von-giuseppe-verdi/

2) Dvořák's "Stabat Mater" performed at the opening of Dvořák Festival in Prague, with soloists Kristine Opolais, Jana Kurucová, Richard Samek and René Pape, conducted by Emmanuel Villaume:

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/076009-000-A/dvoraks-stabat-mater/


----------



## Andrei

Nice finds, thanks.


----------



## Pugg

> 1) Verdi's "Messa da Requeim" from the "Old Opera" in Frankfurt/Main, performed by the hr Symphony Orchestra, ther MDR Radio Chorus, soloists Erika Grimaldi (Soprano), Violeta Urmana (Mezzosoprano), Saimir Pirgu (Tenor) and Carlo Colombara (Bass), conducted by Andrés Orozco-Estrada:


It's a descent one, doesn't stand a change too the Karajan DVD though. :angel:


----------

